# Where To Start Learning About The Sikh Religion And Philosophy



## Kahuna (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi,

I'm interested in learning about the Sikh religion and philosophy. The very limited amount of information I've read has led me here and I'd like a guiding hand as to what to read and who to talk to?

Thanks

Ben (link is to my facebook if anyone wants to add me).

(About me: 31, M, Uk. Brought up as a Roman Catholic, lived in Saudi Arabia as a kid as an ex-pat and I am white. I strongly believe in concepts of equality re: race/gender etc...).


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 11, 2011)

I recommend this book

Sikhism: An Introduction
Nikky-Guninder Kaur Singh (author)



> Almost from the moment, some five centuries ago, that their religion was founded in the Punjab by Guru Nanak, Sikhs have enjoyed a distinctive identity. This sense of difference, forged during Sikhism's fierce struggles with the Mughal Empire, is still symbolised by the 'Five Ks' ('panj kakar', in Punjabi), those articles of faith to which all baptised Sikhs subscribe: uncut hair bound in a turban; comb; special undergarment; iron bracelet and dagger (or kirpan) - the unique marks of the Sikh military fraternity (the word Sikh means 'disciple' in Punjabi). Yet for all its ongoing attachment to the religious symbols that have helped set it apart from neighbouring faiths in South Asia, Sikhism amounts to far more than just signs or externals. Now the world's fifth largest religion, with a significant diaspora especially in Britain and North America, this remarkable monotheistic tradition commands the allegiance of 25 million people, and is a global phenomenon. In her balanced appraisal, Nikky-Guninder Kaur Singh reviews the history, theology and worship of a community poised between reconciling its hereditary creeds and certainties with the fast-paced pressures of modernity.
> 
> She outlines and explains the core Sikh beliefs, and explores the writings and teachings of the Ten Sikh Gurus in Sikhism's Holy Scriptures, the Sri Guru Granth Sahib (more usually called just the 'Granth'). Further chapters explore Sikh ethics, art and architecture, and matters of gender and the place of women in the tradition. The book attractively combines the warm empathy of a Sikh with the objective insights and acute perspectives of a prominent scholar of religion.


----------



## Kahuna (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you. This is the first book I'll buy then. Much appreciated.


----------



## findingmyway (Aug 11, 2011)

Kahuna ji,
First of well welcome to the forum. welcomekaur
I've attached an article about Nankian philosophy which I think covers the basics really well. Also feel free to spend time exploring and participating in the forum. The new to Sikhism section especially has a lot of information. 
http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/new-to-sikhism/

Happy reading!


----------



## Kahuna (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you for this. Much appreciated.


----------



## passingby (Aug 11, 2011)

If you wish to explore the emotional aspects of sikh divinity, Bhai Vir Singh's writings in Punjabi are words which have come out of true heart. For a start, Guru Nanak Chamatkar, Asht Guru Chamatkar and Dashmesh Chamatkar.


----------



## Kahuna (Aug 12, 2011)

passingby said:


> If you wish to explore the emotional aspects of sikh divinity, Bhai Vir Singh's writings in Punjabi are words which have come out of true heart. For a start, Guru Nanak Chamatkar, Asht Guru Chamatkar and Dashmesh Chamatkar.



I really appreciate your help, thank you. I only speak english though (sorry), I'll have a look for it translated into english after I've read 'Sikhism: An Introduction'. I will have a look


----------



## aristotle (Aug 13, 2011)

Kahuna Ji, 
The English translations of many books penned by Bhai Vir Singh have been published by the Bhai Vir Singh Sahitya Sadan (http://www.bvsss.org/). You may perhaps like to take a look at books list through the following link.

http://www.bvsss.org/image/List of English Books.pdf

:interestedsingh:


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 13, 2011)

I would myself take caution when reading Bhai Vir Singh. He has promoted sanatan leanings in several areas, and also stands behind the notion that Bacchitar Natak is an authentic work, and that Helmkunt Sahib is the realization of that work. This is only one example.


----------



## passingby (Aug 13, 2011)

spnadmin said:


> I would myself take caution when reading Bhai Vir Singh. He has promoted sanatan leanings in several areas, and also stands behind the notion that Bacchitar Natak is an authentic work, and that Helmkunt Sahib is the realization of that work. This is only one example.



Thank you spnadmin ji for your thoughtful observation. You might be correct. I did not realize that this might be a point of concern.


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 13, 2011)

passingby said:


> Thank you spnadmin ji for your thoughtful observation. You might be correct. I did not realize that this might be a point of concern.




Thanks to you. It is not always ...so much of Bhai Vir Singh contributed to building a cultural and spiritual heritage among us. Like everything else it is important to read with a keen eye. And read a lot in order to have points of comparison and contrast.


----------



## Kahuna (Aug 13, 2011)

spnadmin said:


> read a lot in order to have points of comparison and contrast.



Couldn't agree more!


----------



## sikhapath (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you winkingmunda


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 13, 2011)

sikhapath ji

Love your "id" 0


----------



## sikhapath (Aug 13, 2011)

Will do and thanks for the comment :singhsippingcoffee:


----------



## Kahuna (Aug 17, 2011)

So am I best off starting with "Sikhism: An Introduction Nikky-Guninder Kaur Singh"?

I got paid today so will be buying one of them.


----------



## passingby (Aug 17, 2011)

Al long time ago I read Gopal Singh's book on Guru Gobind Singh ji, published by National Book Trust, India (it is in English). I would recommend that. In fact he wrote another one on Guru Nanak Sahib too, published by NBT again. 
These are simple books but good for getting acquainted with lives of Gurus.


----------



## Kahuna (Aug 18, 2011)

So "Sikhism: An Introduction Nikky-Guninder Kaur Singh (author)" is the book I should buy now that I've been paid? I'll order it today but just checking...


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes I would start there. I also listed another book written by Nikky Guninder Kaur Singh. That would be a second choice.


----------



## Kahuna (Aug 20, 2011)

Id just like to thank everyone who has added a comment to this thread. I am finding you all very helpful and good natured. What is the situation with white Sikhs? You ever have a white Sikh? Just curious, I think education is whats imporant but would be curious to know if you ever have any people convert.


----------



## Ishna (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm a white Sikh!  *jumps up and down with hand in the air*

Kahuna ji, white converts to Sikhi are all around the world.  Convert isn't really the right term because there's nothing special you do to "convert" it's more like a "grown into Sikhi" than "converted to Sikhi".

A lot of white people are attracted to Sikhi via Kundalini Yoga and become members of a Sikh sect called "3HO".  You can google them if you're so inclined, however I would recommend focusing on mainstream Sikhi for now.

I've been learning about Sikhi on-and-off for about 9 years but only serious about it for the last 4 years.

And I've learned more here at SPN in 12 months than I have on any other Sikh forum over the years.  Thank you SPN!


----------



## findingmyway (Aug 28, 2011)

Kahuna said:


> Id just like to thank everyone who has added a comment to this thread. I am finding you all very helpful and good natured. What is the situation with white Sikhs? You ever have a white Sikh? Just curious, I think education is whats imporant but would be curious to know if you ever have any people convert.



A Sikh is a Sikh no matter what background they come from, whether black, white, brown or Martian!! In many ways not being of Indian background might help as you are free of the shackles of Panjabi culture. I personally would love to the the sangat in Gurdwara coming from more diverse backgrounds.


----------

